# Anybody Seen One Of Theese Before?



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

Just bought this Paketa expect to receive the watch from Italy in about 7-10 days time in the meantime

Anybody got any info?

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought this Paketa expect to receive the watch from Italy in about 7-10 days time in the meantime
> 
> ...


It is actually a Russian Raketa Watch ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the P in Russian is actually an R or so I was told when in Belarus recently.

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

When I was in Oman years ago I saw a watch similar to this but not a colourful.

It actually looked to have the same markings.

North, South, East and West

then different bands on it.

They were Islamic prayer watches, as I believe, in different parts of the world you have to calculate when to go to prayer. Easy now, you just go on the internet in the country you are in and it will tell you the time, not so easy years ago.

May be wrong.................

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> When I was in Oman years ago I saw a watch similar to this but not a colourful.
> 
> It actually looked to have the same markings.
> 
> ...


The again, it could just be a very colourful submariners watch. The bands are 4 hours on watch, four hours off.

Another theory.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

...also the NSEW is for help locating mecca when you pray


----------

